#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-29
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<urlin2u> thefinn93, you on?
<thefinn93> YEP
<thefinn93> wow
<thefinn93> caps
<thefinn93> what
<thefinn93> what's up
<urlin2u> anyway  found that the FF addon user agent switcher, when you choose a IE agent gets past that wrong browser using FF 7 at fafsa
<urlin2u> works perfectly
<urlin2u> I used IE8
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> that sort of thing ususally works
<thefinn93> that's a handy addon
<thefinn93> i was really objecting to the blocking of linux
<thefinn93> you have to pretend to be windows just to be allowed to fill out the FAFSA
<urlin2u> I know it's so discriminatory, let our people live. :D
<thefinn93> :D
<urlin2u> old programs not caught up is my guess, maybe its the IQ IE conundrum
<urlin2u> I found out that I have maxed out the extra loans, so I'm scrambling for a new source, still have pell though, and probably the oregon opportunity grants
<bkerensa> =o
<urlin2u> looks like about 300$ for books maybe more, I have taken classes up to now that I new the professors had a low cost in that area and provided the reading
<bkerensa> I had a friend that just asked to make copies of friends books
<bkerensa> saved over $200
<bkerensa> :D
<urlin2u> we get 500 copies per semester free, I will be using it this time
<urlin2u> usually a copy of the book is in the library
<urlin2u> no big deal though compared to a large percentage of the world  I have a pretty easy life in spite of being in a below or at the poverty line in the US
<shantorn> hello all
<bkerensa> hi shantorn
<shantorn> whats new my friend
<AndroUser> wa
<AndroUser> hi thefinn93
<thefinn93> hi AndroUser
<AndroUser> ideapad
<thefinn93> ah
* thefinn93 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Ubuntu Global Jam: Saturday, Sept 3rd, 2:00PM at PuppetLabs | Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday, August 31st, 7:00pm PDT, agenda is at http://j.mp/njHtzb - feel free to edit and add your own items | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<thefinn93> Meeting agenda is up
<thefinn93> http://j.mp/njHtzb
<thefinn93> feel free to add your own
<thefinn93> if you have anything please add it ASAP so it can be planned for
<loltesting> hello
<thefinn93> hello
<thefinn93> gee, i wonder who that is
<loltesting> i have no idea
<loltesting> who i m
<thefinn93> okk
<thefinn93> that works
<thefinn93> anyway..
<thefinn93> brb
<urlin2u> loltesting, what is the closest planet to the sun?
<loltesting> um
<loltesting> mars?
<loltesting> this emulated android keyboard is hard to type on
<urlin2u> bot
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-30
<thefinn93> w00t
<thefinn93> modifying network traffic FTW
<thefinn93> http://i.imgur.com/gc6BJ.png
<thefinn93> look at the ad
<thefinn93> if I had a real android device available i'd show a screenshot from that
<thefinn93> but i don't
<thefinn93> :(
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> yet
<bkerensa> bbs xbox live timer
<thefinn93> ?
<bkerensa> Night Guys!
<urlin2u> night
<bkerensa> there there
<bkerensa> !lts
<lubotu1> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
 * bkerensa waves
<el_seano> !Oneiric
<lubotu1> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-31
<thefinn93> !Onircic
<thefinn93> !Oneircic
<thefinn93> !Oneiric
<lubotu1> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thefinn93> there we go
<C_Smith> good day!
<thefinn93> good day
<C_Smith> how's things?
<thefinn93> not bad
<thefinn93> haven't been online much today
<thefinn93> methink's I'll check my reddit
<thefinn93> no messages
<thefinn93> oh well
<C_Smith> cool, me, just got done eating, hence the long absence
<C_Smith> there anything I should be doing for the team?
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> not that I know of
<thefinn93> show up to the Global Jam
<C_Smith> cool, I intend to be there, that's one of the top things I'm looking forward to this next month!
<C_Smith> also, if I intend to test Oneiric, would a Virtualbox setup do alright?
<thefinn93> that'd be fine
<thefinn93> i'm personally gonna write over my Natty install
<thefinn93> it should be interesting to see who's who. meeting people IRL is very different from IRC
<C_Smith> I'm not gonna write over my current install, either, too much to reinstall if I do. and it really should be interesting to meet the other members.
<C_Smith> I honestly wish there were a place I knew of to offer as a suggestion for those of us in the Salem area in the team....
<C_Smith> to hang out at, I mean.
<urlin2u> C_Smith, I have not been able to get oneiric to install from the daily yesterday, freezes at same point.
<C_Smith> hmmmm, interesting, have you submitted that as a bug?
<C_Smith> that's a big bug if it is, in fact, a bug.
<urlin2u> nah I'm not a member to submit
<urlin2u> I don't think it is per-say
<C_Smith> don't you just need a Launchpad account to submit bugs? or am I wrong?
<thefinn93> yep
<urlin2u> strange is all I have installed ubuntu since dapper and know most of the tricks
<urlin2u> I have not rally needed one really
<C_Smith> hmmmm, I've only been using Ubuntu as my only OS since Maverick, so I'm a relative newcomer.
<urlin2u> tried the xubuntu and ubity
<C_Smith> used off and on since 10.04
<urlin2u> unity both freeze at a gui for adding a picture to login.
<urlin2u> jockey-backend crashes repeatedly and ubiquity as well
<C_Smith> well, can't say I'd know what to do there, never seen that behavior, but I only test in a Virtual Machine, just because I'm leery of installing most testing software in my actual machine, if that makes sense.
<urlin2u> I only mention this on seeing a possible overwrite of natty, :D
<C_Smith> so, let me make sure i have this correct, Oneiric is possibly gonna need to be a clean install? removing Natty and clearing the swap space?
<thefinn93> probably
<urlin2u> shouldn't normally, I was just mentioning my trys at a fresh install and fails
<C_Smith> ah, ok
<C_Smith> so, the IRC meeting tomorrow, is that open to all the team members? or just certain people?
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> everyone's welcome
<thefinn93> if you have anything you'd like to discuss, put it on the agenda
<thefinn93> link in the topic
<thefinn93> !topic
<lubotu1> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> other bots generally will print the topic
<thefinn93> but whatever
<C_Smith> how can I view the entire topic when a good deal of it is cut off in the window?
<C_Smith> oh, never mind, figured it out.
<thefinn93> lol
<C_Smith> quick question, would the topic of finding a Willamette Valley area place to hang out for members of the team be a good topic to add to the agenda?
<thefinn93> sure
<thefinn93> basically, if you want to talk about it, it qualifies
<thefinn93> but i think that would be a worthy discussion as well
<C_Smith> cool, I myself would find a place to hang out in Salem (or in keizer or a nearby town) useful.
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> you should go find a couple of good ones and bring them to the meeting
<thefinn93> if it's anything like our last one, no one will be there so it'll eventually go to the mailing list
<thefinn93> and that would be a good thing to put on the ML
<urlin2u> C_Smith, so what keeps you in Salem I got out upon graduating from highschool
<C_Smith> A. Chemeketa, B. Foster Care. in a few years, I may be able to move out.
<urlin2u> cool I left in 1982 though.
<C_Smith> lol, I left Minnesota in
<C_Smith> '98
<C_Smith> dang enter key.....
<urlin2u> you a caretaker
<C_Smith> no
<C_Smith> I'm in foster care myself, but in a few years, I might be able to live on my own.
<C_Smith> and I didn't leave Minnesota in 98, that was Wisconsin, I left Minnesota in around 94
<C_Smith> curse mt memory.
<C_Smith> *my
<urlin2u> cool chemeketa was not bad I went there during my senior year in highschool in order to collect a social security from my stepfathers estate.
<urlin2u> on
<C_Smith> lol, well, you do what you need to!
<urlin2u> easy classes though and the highschool classes were just extra credit junk.
<C_Smith> out of the 3 that were here, there's just 2 now, I'm the one who seems the most "normal", but who's to say what "normal" is?
<urlin2u> that is for sure it is a imaginative state of being.
<C_Smith> yep
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> hi C_Smith
<C_Smith> hello, bkeransa!
<C_Smith> my game server is down, and this is what I do when I'm bored, I hang out on IRC.
<C_Smith> of course, that's not exactly a bad thing, eh?
<bkerensa> no :)
<bkerensa> we wish you would more often
<bkerensa> why is your game server down? What do you play
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Counterstrike? :D
<C_Smith> I play World of Warcraft, and the server is down to address a few issues.
<C_Smith> considering dropping it in favor of Shaiya.
<bkerensa> WoW on Ubuntu?
<bkerensa> :D
<C_Smith> ofc, Shaiya is F2P
<C_Smith> yep, WoW on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> via Wine?
<C_Smith> yep
<bkerensa> hmm quality must be poor? :D
<C_Smith> but my GPU don't like WoW through Wine too much, all other characters are black shapes with just shoulders and hair.
<bkerensa> lol
<C_Smith> everything else runs like it did on Windows. given that my GPU isn't top notch, anyway, a cruddy Intel Integrated GMA.
<urlin2u> C_Smith, you a chmeketa student with a .edu email
<C_Smith> not yet.
<urlin2u> chemeketa
<bkerensa> I think five pizzas will work for global jam
<C_Smith> working through another program first, an independant living program.
<bkerensa> plus I need to pickup geek food
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Pocki maybe or poprocks idk yet
<bkerensa> :D
<C_Smith> would it hurt if I brought some food myself?
<bkerensa> :P Umm If you want to I dont see why not but we got funding for food
<bkerensa> plus PuppetLabs is providing beverages
<bkerensa> :D
<C_Smith> well, this is also considering I have braces to deal with.
<C_Smith> so I have to be really careful what I eat.
<bkerensa> Thanks to dgibbons and hypodermia 's employer :D
<hypodermia> :D
<C_Smith> pizza, no prob, Pop Rocks: that stuff throws up red flags on my end.
<bkerensa> Oh well were gonna have Pizza as the main staple but I'm unsure how that works with braces
<hypodermia> cheese and braces is probably messy
<C_Smith> oh, and Hypo, tell your employer thanks for lettung us use it for the jam!
<bkerensa> There should be plenty of Pizza for everyone to gorge :D plus we will have some cheese pizza for vegetarians too
<hypodermia> C_Smith: oh i will. and i'm planning to be there on their behalf sat for others to bow and scrape to me
<hypodermia> or, well, say hi
<hypodermia> either way
<bkerensa> C_Smith: They just sponsored food.... PuppetLabs is providing venue but their people dont idle on IRC so +1 to Rentrak people
<hypodermia> i'm at home now
<bkerensa> :D
<hypodermia> chatting about My Little Pony on Facebook
<C_Smith> meh, I eat pizza all the time with braces, mainly because cheese isn't a big deal with braces, at least compared to candy
<C_Smith> well, tell them thanks for the food, then! :D
<bkerensa> Indeed... Thanks Rentrak people :)
<hypodermia> aye aye.
<bkerensa> I have so much swag I need to offload at this event
<bkerensa> My closet is huge but its full of swag
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> need my space back :P
<hypodermia> oooh ubuntu swag
<hypodermia> that's exciting
<hypodermia> okay, off to do some baking now.
<C_Smith> want me to come early to help unload the stuff?
<bkerensa> Oh yeah I have three boxes of magazines.... Pens... Stickers.. Shirts... so much swag I think FedEx and UPS has visited me 5 times just with the event swag in additional to my regular weekly packages
<C_Smith> wow..... that's a lot of stuff.
<bkerensa> C_Smith: We should be fine... I'm packing it all up into this huge Intel luggage I got last week from CTL party and so it should be a snap plus thefinn93 is gonna meet me somewhere and be my rickshaw :D
<C_Smith> cool,
<bkerensa> Release Party in October will be cool too.... I gotta get working on that soon
<C_Smith> yeah, also, I should spend some time tomorrow scoping out places to offer on the IRC meeting.
<bkerensa> Well I think we might do Backspace
<C_Smith> you'll know what I'm talking about when you read the agenda item I added.
<bkerensa> but I also am gonna talk to PuppetLabs after our Jam maybe they will invite us back
<bkerensa> they have very nice offices... Lots of Venture Capital money they got :D
<C_Smith> nice.
<C_Smith> I really should get back to learning Python, been putting that off since I started playing WoW again.
<bkerensa> Yeah I just started learning it
<bkerensa> thefinn93 was my influence for learning it
<bkerensa> C_Smith: You bringing anyone to the Jam?
<C_Smith> started learning it a few months ago, stopped a few weeks after when I started playing WoW.... so I'm still only to where I can successfully run the python print command.
<C_Smith> yes, at least 2 others.
<bkerensa> cool :D
<C_Smith> likely gonna be 4,
<C_Smith> but they aren't at all tech savvy.
<C_Smith> one can't even read.
<bkerensa> lol
<C_Smith> but I can't hate him, it's his disability that prevents him from reading,
<bkerensa> Its ok
<bkerensa> Ubuntu is primarily about Community.... Not technical ability
<C_Smith> yep! one thing I love about the OS.
<bkerensa> My fiancee uses Ubuntu and she has no idea what terminal is :)
<bkerensa> she will be there
<C_Smith> might be a good chance to introduce them to it.
<bkerensa> Exactly
<bkerensa> thats the idea is to bring people together and to learn from eachother and grow
<C_Smith> they'd have to learn that Linux is not Windows, though.
<C_Smith> that's one thing I learned pretty easily.
<C_Smith> btw, is there a way to put in a second entry for the Global Jam for those who are possibly going, but not for sure?
<C_Smith> like, and entry for those confirmed going, and those possibly going.
<bkerensa> You mean for registering? RSVP is not mandatory but it helps me with a idea/estimate for food
<bkerensa> I mean everyone who attends must either be a member or be a guest of a member
<C_Smith> ah, ok,
<bkerensa> if some random person shows up they gotta go if they were not invited by a member or sponsor
<C_Smith> well, all of who I am bringing will be with me when I go, we're taking the same car.
<bkerensa> Release Parties anyone can come and maybe in the future anyone can come to our next jam but the venue is only so big and I dont want party crashers per se
<C_Smith> yeah, true.
<bkerensa> PuppetLabs said 50 people is ok plus we dont wanna feed random people :P were not unicef :P
<C_Smith> frankly, I don't drive, don't have a license. or the money for a car.
<C_Smith> yeah, I see what you mean.
<bkerensa> like during the OSCON parties I saw lots of random people who didnt know what linux or open source was and they just found out about the event and figured free food and booze
<bkerensa> there were packs of bicyclists who just came for booze
<bkerensa> C_Smith: You live in Keizer right?
<C_Smith> lol, I'll have to see about getting in an OSCON. that would be interesting.
<C_Smith> yes, I do.
<C_Smith> long way from Portland.
<bkerensa> C_Smith: I wanna do something in Salem or down there in the coming months but we need to drum up enough demand
<bkerensa> I think tgm4883 is in Salem
<C_Smith> and I go up there quite a bit, Lake Oswego for my orthodontist, and OHSU for my Cleft Lip and Pallette surgeon.
<C_Smith> if you have something in Salem, I'd try to get there. as long as I'm not in school when it is. which is unlikely,
<C_Smith> for the first program I have to go to, it's, let's see... every other day I wanna say.
<C_Smith> and that's for the first year,
<C_Smith> if the Salem thing becomes a reality, and you need help with unloading stuff or something, I could help there, can't offer a ride, though.
<bkerensa> Yeah well also how far is Wilsonville from Keizer?
<C_Smith> gimme a sec to bring a map of that up.
 * bkerensa doesnt drive either but I got to Wilsonville once a month... plus I know Cherriot and other buses go from Wilsonville to other places
<C_Smith> yeah, WIlsonville is about 41 minutes from Salem, or 29.7 miles.
<C_Smith> Google Maps ftw!
<C_Smith> brb
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> Salem FTW
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Ubuntu Oregon Meets coming to a Salem near you :)
<tgm4883> cool
<bkerensa> If there is enough people I will go :) but I dont wanna go all the way there if only one or two people are showing :D
<tgm4883> I don't know how Unity is coming along in 11.10, but gnome 3 is pretty nice
<bkerensa> Btw. Next year LinuxfestNW.... Thinking about setting up a caravan to it
<bkerensa> 11.10 eh... Unity peh.... Gnome Panel FTW
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'm hoping to be gone by then
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Ok well you need to at some point meet with me I need to figure out some things about the loco history and pnw because MarkDude wont explain stuff :P
<bkerensa> It would help greatly :D
<tgm4883> Well I'll still be using Ubuntu, I just hope to be part of the CA loco team
<tgm4883> I can answer as much as possible, I might be the longest standing member
<bkerensa> Cool
<tgm4883> unless you can get ahold of h264 or dsmith
<bkerensa> Well what happened to PNW loco? Is there some sort of rift? What happened to the PNW members I see a list of active people there and oregon's wiki? where is everyone :P
<tgm4883> So the PNW loco was never official, even though we tried really hard
<tgm4883> it was to be a merge of the WA and OR teams, but was shot down by the council
<tgm4883> for being too geographically far apart
<bkerensa> I see... Did this cause a rift or some resentment?
<bkerensa> MakrDude said PNW was approved and that it got disbanded and people shook pitchforks and torches and kinda left :D
<tgm4883> Not with me, I mean we weren't happy that we got shot down but I didn't have a issue with it
<tgm4883> I could see where they were coming from
<tgm4883> the Oregon team was very very small back then
<tgm4883> about 6 members total, and only 3 of us were active
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Was dsmith the old lead?
<tgm4883> yea
<bkerensa> is he still in the area?
<tgm4883> no, IIRC dsmith moved to another country
<tgm4883> h264 moved to Montana last I heard
<bkerensa> ok hmm
<bkerensa> well WA loco people suggest I request council to erase PNW to reduce confusion or merge the LP/Mailing List etc
<bkerensa> but I didnt wanna step on anyones toes
<tgm4883> as far as I am concerned, you can merge or delete it
<tgm4883> probably merge it, in case anyone wants to look at the stuff from back then
<bkerensa> My goal is to have Oregon approved in 3-6 months so we get the extra perks
<bkerensa> This loco started in what 07 (Oregon)
<tgm4883> bdmurray was around back then and offered to do a bug talk, not sure if he is still interested in doing that
<bkerensa> brb
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> yea dan moved to Germany it looks like
<tgm4883> according to an email to the list
<tgm4883> heh, actually that was in a response to an email that you sent
<C_Smith> heh, chocolate chip cookies rock
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Oh
<bkerensa> tgm4883: MarkDude came to visit :D
<MarkDude> Hello peoples
<bkerensa> Hi!
<tgm4883> hi
 * MarkDude has his xchat lownup on 3 installs on same machine
<bkerensa> I think LoCo Council will pop in soon
<bkerensa> just to run the merge by them/him
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> trying to share info- killed permissions- so I am using webchat
<MarkDude> Council?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Ubuntu-Oregon.org has a webchat client if you ever need it
<bkerensa> there he is :)
<paultag> hi, bkerensa
<MarkDude> One of the secret one?
<MarkDude> or a public deal?
<MarkDude> bkerensa: I put a webchat for both Oregon and Washington
<bkerensa> Hi paultag... so I was talking with tgm4883 who was the old loco lead and we were discussing PNW loco (defunct) and merging the Mailing list and LP if thats even possible
<MarkDude> Hey there paultag
<paultag> hi, MarkDude
<paultag> bkerensa: which mailing list, if I might ask?
<bkerensa> PNW Loco
<paultag> bkerensa: ah, on lists.u.c ?
<bkerensa> yes
<paultag> bkerensa: well, it's suggested that teams use lists.ubuntu.com for their "official" mailing list, so it'd actually be the sort of thing where perhaps the Oregon team ML should be maintained outside the PNW ML (since the folks who are a state away might not care about the local Ubuntu-hour every week)
<bkerensa> We wanna keep the PNW mailing list for historical purposes I guess but merge over since the loco is defunct and splintered into Oregon LoCo long ago.... WA Loco seemed to concur with that idea and valorie from their team even suggested requesting deletion of PNW loco but I think merging might be better
<paultag> bkerensa: we have something similar for the Ohio-Michigan area
<bkerensa> paultag: PNW Loco is almost all Oregon members it was a attempt of a regional loco but council said no so it was abandoned
<paultag> I don't remember saying no to it :)
<paultag> it's a bit nonstandard, though, aye
<bkerensa> paultag: Well thats all I know and I heard this from tgm4883 who was involved in PNW Loco when they tried to get approved
<tgm4883> oh I remember that
<paultag> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TriLoCo-Midwest
<bkerensa> tgm4883: correct me if I'm wrong :P
<tgm4883> it was some not happy times for some of our members
<paultag> damn :(
<bkerensa> Well my thing is even WA Loco doesnt seem to want PNW and neither does Oregon LoCo and Oregon/WA was what compromised the loco
<paultag> I'd suggest maintaining PNW for historical (as you note) and coordination usage for cross loco work
<tgm4883> I'd have to look through the logs, but i'm pretty confident is was because we were too geographically far apart
<C_Smith> sorry if i'm interrupting, but is there a archive of the Oregon team mailing list?
<tgm4883> This would have been around before the gutsy launch
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Yeah that sounds correct because I think its been noted on someones blog that state locos are ok in U.S. while maybe regionals are not atleast for approval purposes
<paultag> yes-ish
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Yeah if you go to ubuntu-oregon.org click mailing list then archive
<C_Smith> ok, thanks
<paultag> we tend to prefer using states in the USA with breakdown into fragmented decentrilized structures within the state
<bkerensa> paultag: I have no problem keeping it and then maybe jointly maintaining the mailing list with WA loco for regional stuff but we still would need access to the LP and ML since the lead is out of country now
<bkerensa> paultag: In fact it may be beneficial to work closely with WA for joint events and such
<paultag> bkerensa: send an email to the owner requesting ownership. Place ownership into a coordination ownership team, composed of folks from each state, and set that to be the owner of the team, if you don't mind
<paultag> bkerensa: if you CC me / the loco-council, we can get lp to do it by force if we get no ack in a few days
<MarkDude> Can I go now? Am I needed here? tgm4883 we can talk later. Good news is the team has some good momentum :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You were just visiting tgm4883 :)
<bkerensa> and me
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> paultag: Thanks for the guidance :D
<paultag> bkerensa: dude, of course. Shall I part? :)
<MarkDude> Well I wanted to make sure the Jedi Fellow had no questions or things
<MarkDude> :)
<bkerensa> paultag: Unless you wanna idle in another channel :)
<paultag> bkerensa: I've got 50+ these days, the blinkenlights are killing me :)
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa>  paultag: In that case I will ttyl I'm sure :D
<paultag> bkerensa: of course! I'll wait for that mail :)
<paultag> Rock on, Oregon, ya'll rule :)
<MarkDude> Oh, ok, I thought he was going to have some questions for me
<MarkDude> Paul is an A-hole, but one of the most fair- and legit folks in all of foss
<bkerensa> LOL
<MarkDude> He is a really good person to ask questions of
<bkerensa> notably this channel is logged :P
<MarkDude> thats not news
<MarkDude> the label applies to both of us
<MarkDude> Not a bad reflection on him
<MarkDude> just that other council folks have given answers that do not have much to do with reality
<MarkDude> pleia2 is another one to go to
<MarkDude> Just advice for the team- thats all
<C_Smith> I are back! PC crashed
<C_Smith> every time it crashes, it seems it's when it's bringing up the login screen from the screensaver.
<C_Smith> so, did I miss anything?
<bdmurray> bdmurray can still talk about bugs
<C_Smith> not sure I follow.
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Give me guidance on being on control team
 * bkerensa has triaged lots of bugs :P
<bkerensa> hi jmmills :0
<jmmills> Hi
<jmmills> I'm pretty much always here
<jmmills> I'm just in so many channels across a couple networks I don't read backlog in every one
<bkerensa> You coming to Ubuntu Global Jam on saturday jmmills?
<jmmills> Maybe, depends on where and when, event link?
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1157/detail/
<jmmills> Unlikely
<jmmills> If my other thing cancels than sure
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> gnight all!
<bdmurray> bkerensa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I know the process :P I have been triaging a bit now (6 months) but last time I applied I got -1
<shantorn> hello
<shantorn> bkerensa, are you there
<bkerensa> Hi shantorn
<shantorn> howsy
<shantorn> is this saturday the slam?
<bkerensa> Yep
<bkerensa> from 2pm to 4pm
<shantorn> 2-4 ok where at? i have been off line for almost 2 weeks
<bdmurray> bkerensa: oh, I'll look for the previous application then
 * bkerensa should probably just reapply
<bkerensa> :D
<shantorn> so where is it at or is there a page with directions?
<shantorn> does anyone know?
<bkerensa> yeah one sec
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1157/detail/
<bkerensa> It will be at PuppetLabs which is located at 411 NW Park Ave in Portland, OR so thats downtown
<bkerensa> There is a parking lot right next door and I'm told they charge $9 for an entire day and less per hour plus street parking
<shantorn> thanks
<shantorn> what all is going to happen there
<bkerensa> Well its a social event plus we will be doing documentation, bugs, testing and upgrades
<bkerensa> So there will be food... swag.... giveaways and lots of geek activity and talk :)
<shantorn> perefect we should be there
<shantorn> back later
<bkerensa> kk
<C_Smith> g'morning! :D
<bkerensa> G'morning
<C_Smith> how are ya?
 * bkerensa is tired still
<C_Smith> meh, I was about a half-hour ago.
<bkerensa> =o I had to be up early for a Webinar... Puppetlabs is having one that I wanted to see :)
<C_Smith> nice
<bkerensa> Jono is doing his weekly Q+A http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<C_Smith> thanks for the heads up!
<C_Smith> Dragynbane=Me
<C_Smith> nice question.
<C_Smith> that was an awesome session, and the guitar was really good.
<shantorn> afternoon
<C_Smith> good afternoon!
<bkerensa> Anyone like Swag? http://imgur.com/MeZZm thats just some of the swag that will be in giveaways and handouts at Ubuntu Global Jam!
<shantorn> very nice bkerensa
<bkerensa> much more too
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> thats just all I wanted to put on my bed
<shantorn> i am excited and my teen boy cant wait
<shantorn> see you saturday
<bkerensa> shantorn: I look forward to it.... Tell him we got some cool stuff and I'm sure he will get plenty :D
<C_Smith> so, who has the Severed Fifth CDs?
<bkerensa> Jono :P
<C_Smith> yep
<C_Smith> ah, Coca Cola.... good stuff despite it's not so great history.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-01
<C_Smith> *is hit with a bowling ball* FINLAND!!!!
<C_Smith> hello
<jvlb> Howdy.
<C_Smith> wassup?
<jvlb> Dunno.
<C_Smith> just barely made it for the meeting, eh?
<jvlb> Well, I guess that remains to be seen.
<C_Smith> yeah,
<C_Smith> I myself was helping print of directions to Puppetlabs, me not being familiar with portland (save for the route from Salem to OHSU)
<C_Smith> none of the people here are.
<C_Smith> sitting here watching tv waiting for people to start this thing.
<jvlb> I would have expected bkerensa, since he sent out a reminder.
<C_Smith> yeah, he may be running late. I myself am a newcomer here.
<thefinn93> hey we're supposed to be having a meeting
<C_Smith> do you use Pidgin?
<C_Smith> yep
<thefinn93> wow ok
<thefinn93> i'm gonna call bkerensa
<C_Smith> jvlb, do you use Pidgin?
<thefinn93> ok then, went to Voice Mail
<C_Smith> hmmmm, looks like something came up with him?
<thefinn93> if he doesn't answer something soon i'm gonna post his number here we can all call it
<jvlb> I'm using ChatZilla.
<thefinn93> XChat FTW
<jvlb> Hunh?
<C_Smith> ah, cool, I myself am using Pidgin, all my IM and chats combined into one app.
<thefinn93> I tried using Pidgin
<thefinn93> for IRC
<thefinn93> it was aweful
<thefinn93> awful*
<thefinn93> really slow
<thefinn93> always locked up
<thefinn93> then i found XChat
<thefinn93> ohh kay he's not showing up
<thefinn93> so i'm calling the meeting to order
<thefinn93> I should probably have reviewed what i'm supposed to do
<thefinn93> oh well
<C_Smith> I have the agenda up in firefox now
<thefinn93> as do I
<C_Smith> cool
<thefinn93> the agenda, for those that don't know, is located at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Meetings/11August31
<thefinn93> If you have any last minute additions please bring them up at the end
<thefinn93> I'll leave time for that
<thefinn93> Ok
<thefinn93> Item #1
<thefinn93> Moving team meeting information to Loco.Ubuntu.com
<thefinn93> it appears that ben moved the info to loco.ubuntu.com
<thefinn93> or maybe he wants to?
<thefinn93> i'm not reallys ure
<thefinn93> thoughts on this? comments? suggestions?
<C_Smith> I say the move, if it hasn't already happened, should
<thefinn93> jvlb, any opinion?
<C_Smith> if only for the sake of convenience.
<jvlb> Tar baby don't say nothin'
<thefinn93> alrighty
<thefinn93> anyone else have anything to say?
<thefinn93> there are 20 people in this channel
<thefinn93> are 17 of them really idling?
<C_Smith> it's not unheard of.
<thefinn93> true
<thefinn93> alright
<thefinn93> Item #2
<thefinn93> Ubuntu Global Jam at PuppetLabs
<thefinn93> We're holding the Ubuntu Global Jam at PuppetLabs in Portland this Saturday
<thefinn93> comments, questions, suggestions, etc?
<C_Smith> on that subject, I have this to say, I'll be bringing a couple of packages of cookies.
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> cookies are good
<jvlb> Is there anyone from Salem wishing to carpool?
<C_Smith> mainly because I haven't seen them brought up as being brought
<C_Smith> I would offer to carpool if I had say in that, but I'm being drivin by my guests.
<C_Smith> I have no car, nor license.
<jvlb> I have a car and one empty seat.
<C_Smith> let me see if I can get them to carpool
<jvlb> No big. Just thought I throw that out.
<thefinn93> that'd be cool. Carpooling is always good
<thefinn93> if we do anything not in Portland I'll probably carpool there
<thefinn93> alright
<thefinn93> do you wanna work out the car pooling thing?
<C_Smith> ok, I have a maybe on the carpool, I can give you a yes or no later.
<thefinn93> cool
<C_Smith> we have to ask the driver who is driving us, and that's one we have to call.
<thefinn93> alright
<thefinn93> everyone saw the swag that Ben sent a picture of out?
<C_Smith> It'll likely be tomorrow you get an answer.
<C_Smith> I saw it, that stuff looks sweet.
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> I've also got a box of various Ubuntu stuff
<C_Smith> also, a question on that,
<thefinn93> yes?
<C_Smith> can I get some of that for my guests?
<thefinn93> i don't see why not
<C_Smith> cool
<C_Smith> like I have said before, this is going to be one of the highlights of my weekend.
<thefinn93> this is going to be the only thing happening over my weekend
<thefinn93> :|
<jvlb> Have we finished with item 2?
<thefinn93> um
<thefinn93> yes
<thefinn93> Item #3
<thefinn93> Oneiric Release Party Planning
<thefinn93> this is totally up to Ben
<thefinn93> I'm not even gonna be there
<thefinn93> so
<jvlb> Call it a party and I'll show up.
<thefinn93> does anyone have any ideas, suggestions, etc related to that
<thefinn93> alright
<thefinn93> anything else?
<C_Smith> I'll have to plan ahead for the release party, but if it's on a weekend, I should be able to make it.
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> alright
<jvlb> Is it expected that it will be held at Puppet Labs.
<thefinn93> I have no idea
<C_Smith> I blame school for that restriction on my time
<thefinn93> fair enough
<thefinn93> jvlb, I know there was discussion of holding some of the release parties in different cities
<jvlb> The Biblical 7-day week may be implicated, as well.
<thefinn93> yep
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> Item #4
<thefinn93> Ubuntu Hour
<jvlb> I'm in Salem; it's pretty different.
<thefinn93> yeah
<jvlb> What is Ubuntu Hour?
<thefinn93> Good question
<thefinn93> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<thefinn93> that's what I know
<thefinn93> I haven't heard anything about this
<thefinn93> any thoughts?
<bkerensa> hi all
<bkerensa> :D
<jvlb> Sounds a bit nebulous.
<thefinn93> bkerensa, glad you could join us
<bkerensa> Sorry for my tardiness.... I was talking to a realtor/solar company owner
<bkerensa> :P
<thefinn93> you're only 40 minutes late
<thefinn93> ah
 * bkerensa slaps thefinn93
<bkerensa> ok so where are we?
 * thefinn93 demands that bkerensa explain Ubuntu Hour
<C_Smith> I can, for one hour, give out Ubuntu CD I make (it'll be a limited amount) if that would count, I can also help other users with their Ubuntu troubles to the best of my ability
<C_Smith> gotta love Lightscribe.
<bkerensa> ok
<C_Smith> I still would have to figure out where I would do this.
<bkerensa> So Ubuntu Hour is a event that most locos hold
<thefinn93> what does it entail?
<bkerensa> its a social hour on a monthly basis that usually includes going to a bar/restaurant/cafe and socializing and talking linux
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> what did you have in mind for us?
<bkerensa> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBkQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FHour&ei=4vBeTuDvH4_ViAKOvNTJDg&usg=AFQjCNF4eEN27l86bm-7RJRbvp9Bw_97Fw
<C_Smith> well, if I were to attend, It would have to be from the Salem/Keizer area, I have no way to make it up to Portland for that,
<jvlb> The description makes it sound a bit presentational, like for the broader public.
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<bkerensa> thats the wiki for Ubuntu Hour
<thefinn93> yeah
<bkerensa> C_Smith we will definately look at doing Ubuntu Hour's in Keizer/Salem if there is the demand
<C_Smith> being as I am 19, I can't walk into a bar legally.
<thefinn93> Same
<thefinn93> well
<thefinn93> 18
<bkerensa> C_Smith well we can go to a restaurant/bar
<bkerensa> or even a cafe
<bkerensa> its open to our loco's discretion where we hold it
<C_Smith> if it helps, I could scope out places in Salem for that.
<thefinn93> that'd be awesome
<C_Smith> brb
<C_Smith> darned dog
<thefinn93> :D
<C_Smith> too afraid to go out the doggy dorr
<C_Smith> *door
<thefinn93> alright, anything else on the Ubuntu Hour?
<thefinn93> 3
<thefinn93> 2
<thefinn93> 1
<C_Smith> I'll scope out places tomorrow, It'll take me a while, but I should be able to find a place
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> alright
<thefinn93> thanks
<thefinn93> ok, last scheduled item
<thefinn93> Finding a place in the Willamette Valley for members to hang out at (such as in Salem/Keizer)
<bkerensa> C_Smith: I'm unsure if their are internet cafes in Keizer or Salem but that might be a place to start
<thefinn93> i guess that's what we're talking about
<thefinn93> lol
<bkerensa> =o
<C_Smith> also, we should revisit item 3
<C_Smith> I'll look for those.
<thefinn93> yes, now the bkerensa showed up we should
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> Item #3, this time with bkerensa
<thefinn93> Oneiric Release Party Planning
<bkerensa> Yes
<thefinn93> do tell
<bkerensa> So I'm thinking we might have this at Backspace although if PuppetLabs were up to it we could do it there again depending on them
<bkerensa> Backspace is nice but I have hit roadblocks making arrangements with them
<thefinn93> what about theos?
<thefinn93> that's where 2600 meets, it's right next door and much quieter
<bkerensa> They always give me a generic response of "Uhh we have lots of concerts and e-mail us" I e-mail and they never respond
<C_Smith> I'll have to plan ahead myself, but I'm looking forward to this, if Guests are welcome, I'll have 1-2 other people with me,
<thefinn93> cool
<bkerensa> I'm unsure if we want to meet at a spot that 2600 meets
<bkerensa> jk
<bkerensa> :)
<thefinn93> it's not like we're gonna over lap
<C_Smith> 2600?
<thefinn93> http://2600.net/
<bkerensa> Theo's is definitely an option
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> glad to hear
<C_Smith> hmmm, I remember seeing that logo somewhere.
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> it's a magezine
<thefinn93> and monthly meeting
<C_Smith> ok
<thefinn93> and they all use ubuntu, so, again, no reason we can;t borrow their meeting place
<C_Smith> true.
<bkerensa> Lets revisit this Oneirc planning at Global Jam
<bkerensa> that way I can ponder and we can make some calls
<bkerensa> :D
<C_Smith> cool, I'll be sure and try to be a part of that.
<thefinn93> cool
<bkerensa> I have one thing to note.... Finn how many ppl are you bringing? Can we count on any 2600 people? anyone else bringing guests? Also I thought there were five people here finn
<C_Smith> and that way I can try and get some of my planning I need done
<thefinn93> ok, do we want to discuss the Willamette Vally people meeting some more?
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Could you make the Oneiric party if we did it in Portland this time?
<C_Smith> I'm bringing probably 4 other people
<bkerensa> thefinn93: We will defer on Willamette Valley so C_Smith can get leads
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> oh and I might bring one person
<C_Smith> like I said, I would have to plan it out, but I'd like to make it there. so I'll do my best to make it.
<thefinn93> she's not sure if she'll be available
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Make it happen :)
<thefinn93> working on it
<C_Smith> but since it's so far in the future, I might have to say for sure at another time
<C_Smith> but what day is it on?
<bkerensa> In closing does anyone have any final questions for purposes of the meeting?
<bkerensa> C_Smith: OCt 13 or so
<C_Smith> k
<bkerensa> Any final questions, comments or concerns?
<bkerensa> Going once
<bkerensa> Going twice
<C_Smith> yeah, my foster parents don't plan 2 months ahead.
<bkerensa> Sold to the Tux penguin walking out the door :)
<thefinn93> wat
<C_Smith> xD
<thefinn93> ok </meeting>
<C_Smith> moce
 * bkerensa hereby adjourns this meeting
<C_Smith> good
<jvlb> Ta.
<bkerensa> feel free to talk :)
<thefinn93> bkerensa: you gotta do notes this time
<bkerensa> I encourage everyone to idle on IRC
<thefinn93> cuz I actually showed up
<bkerensa> thefinn93: I will
<thefinn93> cool
<C_Smith> I did have something that was really not that important.
<bkerensa> later even
<thefinn93> oh?
<thefinn93> do tell
<bkerensa> C_Smith: feel free to add
<C_Smith> but might help other people, making something like a podcast for the team
 * bkerensa isnt gonna do meetings till late tonight so
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Me and Finn are in the works of that.... It will be called Linuxified
<bkerensa> Podcast/UStream even
<C_Smith> cool
<C_Smith> this would make it easier for members to stay up to date.
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> bkerensa, is this gonna be an official Ubuntu Oregon podcast?
<bkerensa> Additionally... I'm working on getting a server for the loco for BNC so people can idle easier on irc here
<thefinn93> cool
<jvlb> So, did you hear what happened when Sarah Palin was told she needed to have a password with eight characters?
<bkerensa> thefinn93: It will be a "friends of the loco" cast that way we can do what we choose versus CoC and other rules
<thefinn93> ah
<bkerensa> jvlb: She said Thomas Jefferson told her 4 was ok?
<thefinn93> ok
<jvlb> She got a puzzled look on her face, then blurted out, "Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs."
<bkerensa> ;p
<thefinn93> :D
<jvlb> Good night, all.
<C_Smith> when it IS made, please post a link on the wiki, and
<C_Smith> and I would like to help there, but I'd need some teaching about Wiki editing.
<thefinn93> oh i saw a good guide to that
<thefinn93> wiki markdown
<C_Smith> the only thing I did to edit the Wiki entries I did, was copy and paste and edit what was needed.
<thefinn93> lemme find it
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> C_Smith, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:How_to_edit_a_page
<C_Smith> thank you. that should help out a lot, if needed, using that, I might be able to help with the team Wiki page. can't say for sure, though
<thefinn93> cool
<C_Smith> just gimme a hollar if you need help with that, and I'll see if I'm feeling confident enough to try
<thefinn93> we do
<thefinn93> go for it
<thefinn93> please
<C_Smith> cool, I'll just need to know what needs to be edited ahead of time.
<C_Smith> one thing I noticed that was outdated was the team meeting notice.
<thefinn93> so update it
<bkerensa> Ok guys I gotta run and fix a DOS printing issue... yes I said DOS
<thefinn93> DOS
<thefinn93> not Denial of Service
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Will you be here in a hour or two I can go over the wiki with you then or sometime tomorrow even?
<bkerensa> Finn give him my gtalk and FB info if he needs it
<bkerensa> ttyl
<thefinn93> ok
<C_Smith> I'll likely be here for a few hours from now, I stay up at times until 11PM
<thefinn93> alright
<thefinn93> i'll be here until much too late
<thefinn93> ie. 3am
<C_Smith> meh, got an automessage and accidentally closed Pidgin.
<C_Smith> gah, sound system went missing!
<C_Smith> there's my sound.
 * bkerensa is back
<C_Smith> hey, there.
<C_Smith> had to restart several things..... including the whole system
<C_Smith> oh, well, everything is working as it should be now! :D
<C_Smith> also, I added you in my Email, G+ and Facebook in case you need to get a hang of me, Email so that Thunderbird won't junk it, which is unlikely anyway.
<bkerensa> kk
<C_Smith> also, you needed to talk to me about something?
<bkerensa> as for wiki I wanna wait to after global jam so I can meet with finn friday to discuss a new structure
<C_Smith> cool, well, let me know whenever, I'll be sure and have a notepad open when you tell me, curse my horrid memory.
<C_Smith> is OSCON usually held around July?
<bkerensa> yep
<C_Smith> cool, I might have to go there next year,
<C_Smith> I gotta get up early tomorrow, gotta go to an appointment that's not for me.
<bkerensa> kk
<C_Smith> so I'd better get off.
<C_Smith> I'll try to find a WiFi cafe tomorrow, though. might do a bit of searching online tonight
<C_Smith> have a nice night!
* leguin.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Ubuntu Global Jam: Saturday, Sept 3rd, 2:00PM at PuppetLabs | Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday, August 31st, 7:00pm PDT, agenda is at http://j.mp/njHtzb - feel free to edit and add your own items | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com 
<C_Smith> g'day
<thefinn93> g'day
<thefinn93> want to send someone some lube?
<thefinn93> http://www.wetsynergy.com/tryfree.php
<thefinn93> they verify the email tho
<C_Smith> ummm, no, that's okay.
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> i sent some to a bunch of my friends
<C_Smith> anyway, the reason I came on is a question regarding Oneiric, is the beta relatively safe to install, if I don't care about support? or should I wait for the stable release?
<C_Smith> as you probably know, it went beta today.
<thefinn93> oh
<thefinn93> i wasn't actually aware that it went beta
<thefinn93> i imagine it's safe to install
<thefinn93> but i don't really know
<thefinn93> i have a server in the basement running it
<C_Smith> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/ubuntu-11-10-beta-released-reviewed/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29&utm_content=FaceBook that
<C_Smith> s where I read it.
<C_Smith> OMG! Ubuntu has been a fairly reliable source for Ubuntu news.
<thefinn93> yeah
<C_Smith> but to be safe, I'll install it on a VM first.
<thefinn93> alright
<C_Smith> now for lunch
<thefinn93> damn
<thefinn93> no i386 server images
<bkerensa> you can always upgrade and then downgrade
<bkerensa> same install
<C_Smith> hmmmm, well, either way, I'll install it in a VirtualBox (one of the reasons I always have the software handy)
<C_Smith> meh, gotta go help someone move at around 3.....
<C_Smith> hey, Ben, are you using the Beta?
<tgm4883> Beta FTW
<C_Smith> yeah, I'm looking into it myself, I'm gonna see how many programs I have installed via repos currently can be installed on Oneiric (Virtualbox will help a lot here)
<C_Smith> doubt many of the PPAs I have are upgraded for it.
<tgm4883> C_Smith, depending on the program, they may not need to be
<C_Smith> cool
<C_Smith> there'll likely be at least one, though, I have a lot of PPAs added.
<tgm4883> really? what for?
<C_Smith> almost all my software not included with Ubuntu is from a PPA, such as Super Boot Manager, Ubuntu Tweak, etc
<C_Smith> and Cairo Dock
<C_Smith> and a bunch more
<C_Smith> I can easily get 2 lists of different PPAs list (excluding the default repos) in the default size of the list in the other software tab.
<C_Smith> a lot of my stuff came from browsing Linoob.com and OMG! Ubuntu.
<C_Smith> Jono has done it again! what a guy. http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/01/loco-team-portal-gets-blogging-support/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<C_Smith> looks like this might be a good change.
<tgm4883> Anyone know if the UDS sponsorship list has been sent out yet?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, didn't you review an ideapad?
<C_Smith> I've no clue.
<C_Smith> and unfortunately for us in the LoCo team blog page, they need the team to be approved, and I don't believe we are....
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I have one but I probably wont review it for a month.... I got it for two months and got to many other things I gotta review
<tgm4883> is that the 7 in for 199?
<bkerensa> umm no
<bkerensa> the one I got is $499 I think
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> looking at the specs for the 7in, i'm not as excited as I once was
<C_Smith> lol, Dane Cook
<bkerensa> The one I have is epic nice
<bkerensa> better than a iPad imho
<C_Smith> bah, the beta doesn't have CDs....
<C_Smith> meh, might as well upgrade.
<C_Smith> bah, the upgrade failed..... >.<
<C_Smith> oh well, guess I'll wait.
<tgm4883> C_Smith, the beta doesn't have CD's?
<C_Smith> not on the beta page, the daily build page, does, though.
<C_Smith> the Beta page only has DVD images,
<tgm4883> C_Smith, where is the beta page?
<tgm4883> I'm just looking at the Wiki and it seems fine there
<C_Smith> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-1/ <- the page I looked at.
<C_Smith> what's the page you were looking at?
<tgm4883> C_Smith, the non-dvd page
<tgm4883> C_Smith, from here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<tgm4883> C_Smith, go to http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<C_Smith> k
<C_Smith> yeah, that had the images I was looking for,
<C_Smith> wow.... the upgrade manager finally worked. on the 3rd try
<C_Smith> bkarensa, are you waiting for 11.10 to go stable, or are you using the new beta?
<bkerensa> I use Natty not sure what im gonna do for oneiric
<C_Smith> hmmmm, well, I'm gonna try installing Oneiric Beta 1, if it doesn't go well, I can always go back to Natty.
<tgm4883> I use 11.10 with gnome 3
<C_Smith> I might have to do that myself, only one of the indicators I use (battery-status) works on Unity.
<C_Smith> meh, my connection must not be as good as I thought, several hours to update.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-02
<C_Smith> if i made Ubuntu Natty disks, would the Jam be a good place to give a few out to guests who come?
 * bkerensa dances
<bkerensa> \o/
<bkerensa> ./
<bkerensa> .\
<bkerensa> ./
<bkerensa> .\
<bkerensa> ./
<bkerensa> .\
<bkerensa> :0
<C_Smith> nice
<C_Smith> bored?
<bkerensa> nah was just celebrating all planning for Global Jam being done
<bkerensa> it took almost a month
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I'm getting epic amounts of rogue bugmail
<bkerensa> :P
<C_Smith> well, the upgrade failed, having to reinstall since the failed upgrade left me with a broken system.
<C_Smith> Bkerensa, I won't be able to carpool, our ride will be full.
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> Your not coming to the jam?
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> C_Smith: ?
<C_Smith> I'm coming
<C_Smith> I just can't carpool
<bkerensa> =o So how will you be getting here? Still bringing friends?
<C_Smith> yes
<C_Smith> that's the reason I can't carpool, I'm coming, though.
<bkerensa> oh ok
<bkerensa> so the car is full and they are coming too your just come some other way
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> someone was in here earlier talking about offering a ride from salem to pdx and back
<bkerensa> idk
<C_Smith> yeah, pretty much
<bkerensa> cool
<C_Smith> and also, I asked earlier if, in the case I make Ubuntu CDs (in variants of Kubuntu and Ubuntu, all 32-bit), would it be a good idea to give some out?
<C_Smith> they will have labels made with Lightscribe.
<C_Smith> heck, I also have extra Linux Mint CDs from the times I used it,
<bkerensa> If you want I think most people have USB's these days but I know shantorn had asked about CD's
<C_Smith> yeah, I don't have nearly as big a supply of flash drives as I have of CDs
<C_Smith> got 50 Lightscribe CDs for $20 ($10 a pack)
<bkerensa> lol :P no people can bring their own
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> USB's
<C_Smith> yeah, also, I've found, myself, that flash drives are more convenient, but 8GB is a bit excessive for a Ubuntu drive. XD
<bkerensa> This is just a test!
<bkerensa> !ops
<lubotu1> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<bkerensa> uhh oh :P
<C_Smith> xD
<bkerensa> I dont think it does anything
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> since none of them are in the channel
<C_Smith> still funny nonetheless.
<bkerensa> actually not
<bkerensa> it did alert people
<bkerensa> ;(
<C_Smith> wow..... not sure how.
<bkerensa> I thought it just woke people in channel up
<bkerensa> well the bot is in other channels so it alerted in the #ubuntu-irc
<C_Smith> hmmmm, well, when they come, you can just explain it was a mistake while trying to learn commands, right?
<bkerensa> Well I figured it worked based on who had chanops
<bkerensa> so I figured it would just wake me and finn so yeah
<C_Smith> well, back to installing
<bkerensa> Kitty- you coming tomorrow?
 * bkerensa is editing some posters in inkscape
<bkerensa> YAY
<C_Smith> good mornin
<bkerensa> Hi
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<dgibbons> bkerensa: I've heard a rumor hypodermia is trying to get out of going by "not being able to get there"
<dgibbons> !!!
<bkerensa> dgibbons: :(
<bkerensa> hypodermia!
<C_Smith> ah, finally got things working! most of my backed up hidden files prevented my apps from working.
<bkerensa> Hmmm my black ink has been blinking for a month now its not....
<C_Smith> strange.
<C_Smith> I know someone who is out of ink completely, no color nor black,
<dgibbons> I haven't owned a printer in years
<bkerensa> Pizza is order.... Pizzacato!
<hypodermia> bkerensa: dgibbons saved me from that fate fortunately
<bkerensa> hypodermia: Which fate?
<hypodermia> bkerensa: the fate of missing our on our glorious jam
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> good good... Please take swag :P
<hypodermia> oh i intend to, my friend.
<bkerensa> I literally have to break swag down into three people taking it
<hypodermia> hahaha
<bkerensa> I'm bring half downtown today
<hypodermia> please tell me there's totes
<bkerensa> the rest tomorrow
<bkerensa> =o
<hypodermia> i could use a good totes
<hypodermia> tote*
<bkerensa> No totes :P bring a backpack or something :D
<hypodermia> damn
<hypodermia> i don't have one :(
<hypodermia> i have like no bags of any kind
<bkerensa> Hmm I will check at the store today
<bkerensa> and see if I can find some vinyl bags
<hypodermia> well you don't have to *buy* anything. i just need to probably borrow something to take my computer in. i moved here from Georgia, and things like bags didn't make the journey.
<bkerensa> Georgia :D
<hypodermia> are you from Georgia?
<bkerensa> Someone tried to get me to move there once
<hypodermia> hahahaha. you didn't. good move.
<bkerensa> Pretty much bribed me
<bkerensa> He was like come stay at my house... You will love the southern girls
<hypodermia> the southern girls are very meh
<bkerensa> and then a thought bubble occured and I was like ahhh not so much
<hypodermia> where in Georgia? that makes a huge difference
<bkerensa> Man.... From now on when I order Pizza I need to ask for catering.... Papa Johns scalps me.... cost me like $40 to get pizza, soda and wings
<bkerensa> Umm Marietta?
<bkerensa> is it nice there?
<hypodermia> bkerensa: it's suburby, but most of atlanta is. i went to college there. that's on the north side, where most of the middle class and upper middle class lives. you would've been living in suburban sprawl but otherwise okay
<hypodermia> well, i went to college *near* there. for a semester.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> are you from Georgia?
<C_Smith> I myself am going to enjoy the jam
<C_Smith> I myself am a native Minnesotan.
<bkerensa> Yeah you betcha gee golly
<hypodermia> bkerensa: i am
<C_Smith> my mother went from a decent laptop (the exact same model I've been using for a couple years, a Compaq Presario CQ60-420US, which has outlasted hers,) to a junk laptop from Walmart.
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> all laptops are junk :) they are all made in asia
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I want a Toughbook.... A week after I bought a new laptop from dell I dropped it from 3ft onto concrete somehow it survived with no damage at all not even a scratch
<hypodermia> i want a macbook pro :3
<C_Smith> xD true dat, but the laptop she bought, well let's just say the only decent thing about it is it has a webcam.
<C_Smith> desktops ftw!
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa will not comment on Mac users
<C_Smith> now back to ubuntu tweak.
<C_Smith> an imo, macs are overpriced,
<C_Smith> The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword looks like it will be a good gam
<C_Smith> *game
<C_Smith> Bkerensa, is there a good online PC shop you could recommend for part so I can build a desktop PC?
<bkerensa> Newegg.com?
<C_Smith> ok, I was thinking the same, wanted to get an opinion.
<bkerensa> But
<bkerensa> Fry's in Wilsonville is cheaper
<C_Smith> yes?
<bkerensa> and they do online price match of any retailer
<C_Smith> ah, I'd forgotten about that.
<bkerensa> I go there a few times a month for ram, fans etc
<bkerensa> bbl
<C_Smith> cya.
<bkerensa> !bleachbit
<C_Smith1> not sure what that's supposed to do.....
<bkerensa> Man we got people coming from Seattle tomorrow to the global jam :D now if we could just get shirgall to come
<shirgall> bkerensa: next you'll want me to fix bugs instead of filing them
<bkerensa> shirgall: I just want you to come in general :) everyone is gonna be like oh nobody from Canonical came
<bkerensa> shirgall: Can I bribe you by telling you you will leave with a stomach full of Pizzacato and swag :)
<shirgall> bkerensa: I can't eat cheese :)
<bkerensa> ok we will have a veggie platter
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> you tell me why you cant come and I will tell you why you can :D
 * bkerensa has to head downtown bbl people
<C_Smith1> after idling for who knows how long installing stuff including xbmc and browsing teh interwebz, I is back!
<C_Smith1> wtf? how the heck am I one twice? brb
<C_Smith> there we go
<C_Smith> so, how is everyone?
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa just got back from having lunch with Finn
<C_Smith> bkerensa, what was the link to for the picture of the stuff being given away? I have a friend who is coming who wants a picture of it.
<C_Smith> I myself don't have it in my cache since that upgrade failed.
<C_Smith> there's a 2-3 day gap between when my last backup was and the failed upgrade, which the upgrade was after the last backup.
<bkerensa> lol
 * bkerensa has no idea
 * bkerensa reuploads thats just some of it
<C_Smith> lol, well, guess I'll try diving into firefox's history again.
<bkerensa> http://imgur.com/SuiVM
<bkerensa> there it is
<bkerensa> C_Smith
<bkerensa> :D
<C_Smith> thanks
<C_Smith> sorry, was delving deep into my browsing history from firefox.
<C_Smith> also, have you heard of those chargers you can turn off the flow of power to the laptop with a button?
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-03
<C_Smith> is it acceptable to sign my emails to the Mailing list with gpg signatures since I have Enigmail set to do that? or should I keep setting those emails to not sign them?
<thefinn93> sure
<thefinn93> sign 'em!
<thefinn93> sign everything
<thefinn93> i should set up thunderbird and everything
<C_Smith> cool, makes sending emails a bit easier on my part, as I sign all my other emails with my key
<thefinn93> get it all working
<thefinn93> ah
<thefinn93> ok
<C_Smith> it's fairly easy to set up Thunderbird, though I had to get my gpg executable installed from source as Enigmail wasn't detecting the default one properly,w
<thefinn93> yeah i had that problem
<thefinn93> then i realized i really liked my webmail interface
<C_Smith> I haven't used Webmail since Thunderbird started supporting Hotmail out of the box.
<C_Smith> before it did, I needed to install Webmail before Thunderbird would even detect Hotmail. that was back in about '07, which was when I first used Thunderbird.
<C_Smith> do we used the mailing list on ubuntu-us-or@lists.ubuntu.com?
<C_Smith> it's slightly different than the one I have, and I believe it might be an old one.
<thefinn93> yeah i think that one is correct
<C_Smith> hmmm, so i'll just subscribe to it, too, can't hurt.
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> did you get the correction i just sent out?
<thefinn93> if so, you're good
<thefinn93> otherwise, wrong list
<C_Smith> hmmm, looks like I'm already subscribed
<thefinn93> ok
<C_Smith> but I didn't get the change. but my email sometimes takes a couple minutes.
<C_Smith> oh, wait, I was looking for Ben's name, and not yours, finn! I got THAT update.
<C_Smith> question: is it a good idea to have a backup battery for a laptop?
<C_Smith> thefinn93, Puppetlabs has 3 pronged electrical outlets, right? the reason I ask is some buildings we built with only 2 pronged outlets, and I have to use an adapter for those.
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> they've got tons of fancy macs
<C_Smith> cool
<thefinn93> yep
<C_Smith> I'll be bringing my laptop, anyway, plus my spare battery anyway.
<C_Smith> well, I'd better be off, getting sleepy.
 * C_Smith goes off to sleep, will see you all tomorrow.
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa is finishing up planning for global jam tomorrow
<hypodermia> bkerensa: exciting. what do i wear?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> idk whatever you feel comfortable in :) its the weekend afterall hypodermia
<hypodermia> lol
<hypodermia> that's always the first thing i think, unfortunately
<hypodermia> i'm not too worried about it
 * bkerensa is just gonna wear a tech shirt of some sort and jeans
<bkerensa> :D
<hypodermia> i would wear a google shirt from 2004, but i hear i might obtain a NEW google shirt today
<bkerensa> hypodermia: Actually Google failed on us..... Apparently they ran low so we wont even have shirts maybe for another two weeks from them but if your after shirts many we have :D
<hypodermia> damn.
<bkerensa> I was pretty disappointed even
<hypodermia> ah well. i have a vintage google shirt. i'm not too worried.
<bkerensa> I was thinking to myself.... (this is google the largest tech company on the west coast)
<hypodermia> btw you or anybody else here want a google music invite?
<bkerensa> I have had it for a few months now I think like 4
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I use UbuntuOne and Spotify
<bkerensa> but maybe someone on our mailing list.... We share things there
<hypodermia> mailing list eh
<hypodermia> sounds fancy
<rigel> publicly logged, so i guess saying "loldongs" every 30 seconds would be frowned on?
<thefinn93> yes, yes it would
<thefinn93> however, we have #ubuntu-us-or-offtopic for whatever you want
<thefinn93> however if you spam "loldongs" every 30 seconds i'm gonna ban you fast
<rigel> cool. just testing the waters and whatnot
<tgm4883> Just arrived at puppetlabs
<bkerensa_> dgibbons and hypodermia were waiting on u guys :)
<hypodermia> bkerensa: present and accounted for etc
<hypodermia> whoo irc and nerds
<Brian_H> lol
<hypodermia> i'm at this uhhh
<hypodermia> ubuntu global jam thing
<hypodermia> and ignoring people irl
<tgm4883> hypodermia, as am I
<hypodermia> tgm4883: disregard nerds, acquire pizza
<hypodermia> i guess i should be more gung-ho, technically i'm here on behalf of a sponsor
<tgm4883> hypodermia, ah, which sponsor
<hypodermia> tgm4883: rentrak. where are you?
<tgm4883> On the couch in the back
<hypodermia> i'm on the couch up front near the projector eating like a slob
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-04
<C_Smith> thefinn, what was the link to the Beta 1 images of Oneiric Ocelot? the reason I asked is because the bootable USB setup you created gave me an error upon startup about a configuration not being found, an error I can usually remedy by using Unetbootin,
<C_Smith> never mind, I found it
<bkerensa|mobile> headed home
<bkerensa> Hey guys I have to go run errands but I wanna debrief with you guys when I get backs. Thanks to everyone who attended and made this a good event.... Lots of people told me it was really enjoyable
<Brian_H> heck yea I had a good time :)
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa just got home
<bkerensa> long day
 * bkerensa is gonna upload video from the event soon
<Brian_H> yea I can imagine, setting up one of those events takes a lot of effort I'm sure :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I'm sure a convention takes more time but I put probably a handful of hours over four weeks just making calls and sending e-mails etc
<Brian_H> it adds up thats for sure :)
<bkerensa> Global Jam Video: http://youtu.be/acLkfmecTTs
<notfinn> wow i need to update the topic when i get on a nilormal comouteer
<notfinn> thefinn93, do that. or bkerensa
<MarkDude> Morning Oregon
<C_Smith> g'day! :D
* thefinn93 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next meeting is Friday, September 30th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-27
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you know anything about PowerTOP?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, it's been a long time since I used it
<nathwill> happy monday everyone
<MaskilPDX> Morning nathwill
<nathwill> how's the weekend?
<MaskilPDX> Good. Camping in the Tillamook
<nathwill> cool :) tillamook's a popular destination! we drove out to the cheese factory this weekend
<MaskilPDX> Nice.  We stayed at Elk Creek.  Wanted to go shooting up at Browns camp, but the quarry was closed.
<MaskilPDX> Hiked to University Falls
<nathwill> good to know browns camp is closed. :/
<nathwill> hopefully not permanent?
<MaskilPDX> I was told it was open on the 18th
<bkerensa> ugh to early
<bkerensa> >.<
<nathwill> wha?
<nathwill> early?
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> never again will I offer pro-bono work for a friend ;)
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa, Sounds like it turned out really bad
<bkerensa> just more work than I had wanted
<bkerensa> ;p
<MaskilPDX> yea, I think we all have been there.
<MaskilPDX> Even with paying customers
<bkerensa> Designing a wordpress site for my friends band but now I think they expect me to be the full time webmaster for free
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> because they are like well when we get clothing done you can add that to the site?
<bkerensa> NO no no I cant
<bkerensa> :)
<MaskilPDX> Well, you could, but it's this much per hour
<MaskilPDX> ;)
 * nathwill nods
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-28
<bkerensa> Welcome MtBiker
<bkerensa> Welcome MtBiker
<MtBiker> Thank you bkerensa
<MtBiker> don't see a whole lot of conversation going on in here... That usual?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-29
<bkerensa> thefinn93: I will be at my residence Friday evening
<bkerensa> ;0
<thefinn93> kk cool
<thefinn93> i'll text you when i get in
<bkerensa> kk
 * blkperl is saddened by the proposed death of the alternative installer, it works so well and I like my extra config options :S
<MtBiker> good morning!
<tgm4883> mornign
<nathwill> greetings!
<bkerensa> morning
<MtBiker> morning.... afternoon!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: any progress on the venues for 2 events?
<nathwill> bkerensa, sending the mail today...
<nathwill> i was looking through my mail last night, and realized that i'd not sent it
<bkerensa> kk
<nathwill> :(
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> no worries :)
 * bkerensa is looking forward to a big trip in November
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Going to Coosbay, Brookings and maybe Crescent City, CA
<tgm4883> bkerensa, coosbay, brookings and crecent city? I think I speak for everyone when I say, is there anything we can do to help prevent this travesty? Perhaps a kickstarter?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: likely not since I have family in all three locations ;)
<tgm4883> well that's unfortunate ;)
<bkerensa> plus I can stop at Misty Meadows
<bkerensa> well worth the trip for the Jam alone
<bkerensa> and Chuck's Seafood http://www.chucksseafood.com/
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> seafood is not my friend :(
<MtBiker> so hungry now
<bkerensa> tgm4883: why not?
<bkerensa> no sea food? or just some of it
<tgm4883> just shellfish
<tgm4883> fish is pretty good
<tgm4883> Give me some halibut anytime
<MtBiker> I just smoked 22lbs of fresh salmon from the mouth of the columbia... turned out awesome!
<bkerensa> Yeah chucks has good halibut... salmon... they make the best smoked salmon I have ever had
<bkerensa> Chuck's makes better smoked Salmon then the Reservations in Northern California imho
<MtBiker> we caught 28 of them...
<MtBiker> http://imagebin.org/226361
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> I love Salmon... Raw, Baked, Grilled, Smoked.... Its all good
<MtBiker> yeah... that one salmon makes 6 cuts... more salmon then I know what to do with now! :)
<MtBiker> http://imagebin.org/226362
<bkerensa> mmm
<nathwill> raaw??
<nathwill> booo
<MtBiker> lol well... it comes from the ocean raw yes :)
<nathwill> wow, nice catch MtBiker
<MtBiker> yeah I think with the cost of salmon and those being 22LBs and the cost is 21.99 a pound we have about a $480 dollar fish... we caught 28 of those so in a week we did $13,552 worth of salmon.
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> my mom called frantic her acer netbook is not connecting to the web
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> best buy wants to charge her $190 or something but wont guarantee their work
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, is the netbook even worth that much?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: no
<bkerensa> tgm4883: and now that I have done some troubleshooting over the phone it seems like her hardware is fine
<bkerensa> basically it seems like DNS or maybe a proxy configuration
<bkerensa> she can connect to AT&T mobile but when she launches IE she cant browse the web and gets a "This webpage could not be displayed" error
<MaskilPDX> any results with a nslookup?
<MaskilPDX> I know I am jumping into the middle of the conversation
<tgm4883> IE, well there's your problem
<tgm4883> ping test?
<bkerensa> she wont do that over the phone
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> she would rather offload her Redmon infested netbook then do that
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> redmond*
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> Ubuntu FTW
<tgm4883> My mom always had issues with Win7 and her aspire one
<tgm4883> random disconnects from the AP
<bkerensa> yeah well she is using AT&T Mobile Internet which alone is horrible
<bkerensa> =/
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa, She won't do ping, or nslookup?
<bkerensa> and in reality I do not think there is a chance in high heavens she will let me install Ubuntu
<bkerensa> MaskilPDX: not over the phone :P she is going to bring it to me
<tgm4883> bkerensa, because "insert weird app for doing random mom thing"
<bkerensa> ;p
<MaskilPDX> That's a better solution anyways.  If I can get my hands on the machine, I can work 5x faster
<tgm4883> I've stopped supporting most family things
<bkerensa> lol
<MaskilPDX> Ohhh... This is Mom
<bkerensa> Yeah
<tgm4883> she has to bring stuff to me
<bkerensa> and my grandmother.... dont even get me started
<bkerensa> she calls me like once a week for tech support
<bkerensa> x.x
<tgm4883> I don't support iOS devices at all either
<MaskilPDX> enough said ;)
<tgm4883> because I don't own any, so WTF am I going to do
<bkerensa> so I have to call my aunt and be like "Can you please just stop touching her PC because I have to help her restore settings she prefers"
<bkerensa> Grama uses AOL Browser even though she is now on Charter
<bkerensa> =/
<MaskilPDX> Is this in CC?
<bkerensa> no
<tgm4883> yet for some reason, no matter how much I tell people that,  everyone thinks they are breaking my heart by buying iOS devices
<tgm4883> like I really care
<bkerensa> My mom is in the mountains above Hillsboro... Grama is in Coos
<MaskilPDX> I was going to say, I may be heading down there again soon
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-30
<blkperl> grr when is unity going to support 4 monitors...
<tgm4883> blkperl, it doesn't already?
<tgm4883> I thought I read somewhere it did
<blkperl> well it might, but when I log in with four monitors it sits at a black screen
<blkperl> and .xsession fills with angry compiz erros
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> when you install google chrome in 12.10, it tells you the package is of bad quality
<blkperl> lol
<c_smith> rofl
<tgm4883> zsyncing an ISO at 15000 kBps, nice
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you see the ZDnet article about Goobuntu?
<bkerensa> "Light Years Ahead of Fedora and OpenSuse"
<c_smith> hehe....
<blkperl> plymouth-- gives no information about what its doing.....
<c_smith> plymouyh-- does exactly what it's supposed to, press esc to see what is being done in the background.
<blkperl> impatient sysadmin believes plymouth is hung and powercycles box. me--
<c_smith> well, the sysadmin could simply press esc to see what is going on.
<c_smith> dunno if Plymouth could safely be removed.
<nathwill> probably best to just remove "quiet" from the boot param
<bkerensa> =0
<c_smith> yep
<c_smith> still, not quite sure how it works, but my new laptop went to Eugene to portland last night.
<c_smith> UPS has some weird routes.
<nathwill> what'd you end up getting c_smith?
<c_smith> let me get you a link.
<c_smith> this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834246323&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-
<c_smith> and let me know if the link doesn't work.
<nathwill> worked
<c_smith> good.
<nathwill> yay lenovo
<c_smith> yep.
<c_smith> took your advice into consideration when picking that.
<c_smith> I believe it was you who gave the advice.
<nathwill> i like lenovo, so it's likely
<bkerensa> sorry about your luck c_smith ... Lenovo has a nice laptop on frys for $280
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> yeah, true.
<nathwill> i don't know about ideapad series
<c_smith> bkerensa, thanks for bursting my bubble. >.>
<nathwill> lol
<c_smith> anyway, back to my music.
<c_smith> oh, one thing: has a muxless gpu pair, which I've read isn't supported by X.org currently, but I also heard there's a simple fix to making it use one GPU instead of the other in this case.
<c_smith> in this laptop's case, that solution would be installing the FGLRX driver.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Oh price dropped to $247
<bkerensa> http://www.frys.com/product/7250293
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> shoot.
<c_smith> not quite the specs I wanted and found with the laptop I bought, though.
<c_smith> one thing I looked for that the laptop I bought has is a dedicated GPU (even though it's paired with an integrated)
<nathwill> oh man, google news cracks me up
<c_smith> care to send me a link?
<nathwill> news.google.com vs news.yahoo.com :P
<c_smith> ah.
<nathwill> but i'm biased ;)
<c_smith> lol
<nathwill> it's kind of cool that google exposes the settings a bit
<tgm4883> yay for asbestos abatement!
<nathwill> tgm4883: always a good thing...
<tgm4883> yes it is, although better to just not have abestos
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you have asbestos at home? woah what a treat
<tgm4883> bkerensa, no, we have abestos in the datacentre
<bkerensa> tgm4883: even worse ;p
<c_smith> and what even worse is on your clothes!
<nathwill> our whole house was shingled in it
<nathwill> and we had to get rid of it :(
<nathwill> it was not a fun summer
<sbeattie> asbestos isn't much of a problem if it isn't disintegrating. The problem is when dust from it gets airborn and can be breathed in.
 * nathwill nods
 * sbeattie 's old house used to have asbestos floor tiles in its basement
<nathwill> hooks of doom
<bkerensa> My elementary school and middle school had asbestos and lead paint
<c_smith> now I flippin' hate UPS.
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> just wait until they throw it on your roof
<c_smith> freaking screwed me over twice already.
<c_smith> yeah, at that point I'm gonna deck someone.
<c_smith> fed up with them already.
<bkerensa> c_smith: why mad at UPS?
<bkerensa> I have to see them everyday
<bkerensa> 5 packages this week
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> bkerensa: you buddies with the driver yet?
<bkerensa> nathwill: so not really... I actually think one of the two drivers who service my area is a douche
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> he done some stealthy door tagging and I dont much like that
<nathwill> hrm
<bkerensa> stealth door tagging = When you have a door tag pre-written out... go and slap it on someones door and dont knock and attempt to deliver the package likely because you had a busy day and want to get home on time
<c_smith> bkerensa, they A. changed the date of delivery to one that I may not be able to pick it up at, and B. have a policy where I can't change where it's delivered to before they first attempt to deliver it.
<bkerensa> but now I have a VueZone setup on my carport so I can see them before they get to my front door
<bkerensa> ;p
<c_smith> you're lucky you CAN install that in your house. >.>
<bkerensa> c_smith: Was it UPS Ground?
<c_smith> yep, 3 day. which now is more than that.
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> UPS Ground has a Zero Service Level Guarantee
<c_smith> which is freaking ridiculous to me,
<bkerensa> not really.... UPS and FedEx legally do not have to even deliver to you
<bkerensa> their contract says they can deliver to anyone on your street
<bkerensa> ;p
<c_smith> if you look at it that way, yeah.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, that seems a bit wrong
<bkerensa> tgm4883:
<bkerensa> http://consumerist.com/2012/08/fedex-driver-figures-out-im-home-during-the-day-tries-to-turn-me-into-human-drop-box.html
<c_smith> but I don't see how it would cost anything to let the person receiving the package change the drop off to a UPS store.
<bkerensa> not really its... in their shipping terms
<bkerensa> wrong in the sense that it should not work that way? yes
<bkerensa> Here we go
<bkerensa> http://consumerist.com/2012/01/fedex-seems-to-think-any-front-door-will-do-for-package-delivery.html
<bkerensa> "The FedEx customer service agent dutifully informed me that leaving the doorway of the correct house (with a name labeled mailbox) to walk over and deliver to the house next door instead was "within the terms of the service I had paid for," and let me know that in the future if I wanted things delivered to the right address, I should pay for signature receipt service."
<bkerensa> c_smith: you could tweet UPS... they are usually good about fixing things
<c_smith> not that I'm in a calm enough state of mind to not chew them out instead of asking for help. >.>
<tgm4883> so the state department apparently decided to keep the only copy of my birth certificate when they issued my passport :(
<bkerensa> tgm4883: lol
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-31
<MtBiker> can't wait to go home and have a beer!
<nathwill> MtBiker: beat you to it ;)
<MtBiker> damn you! I'm still stuck at work
<MtBiker> what are you having? maybe I can live through you
<nathwill> oatmeal stout :)
<nathwill> ninkasi
<MtBiker> nice!
<nathwill> it's gooood
<MtBiker> ooohhh not a big ninkasi fan... never had their oatmeal stout though
<nathwill> it just might change your mind
<MtBiker> maybe!  Instead of going straight home I have decided to go straight to the bar... even though I'll be backing 2 laptops on my bike
<nathwill> :D
<nathwill> good bars in bend?
<MtBiker> tons, amazing breweries too!
<MtBiker> if you ever come down, hit up boneyard for sure
<nathwill> deschutes is there, right?
<MtBiker> also, swing by Deschutes, I'll get you half off anything you want
<nathwill> yeeees
<MtBiker> it is
<MtBiker> Thats who I work for
<nathwill> deschutes is my favorite
<nathwill> black butte is kick ass
<nathwill> and i just got super jealous
<MtBiker> yes, Black butte porter is my fav... thanks for being a customer!
<MtBiker> lol
<MtBiker> yeah, $1.25 for any beer at the pub for us
<nathwill> oh man, i need to change careers
<MtBiker> 12 pk a week for free, 1 case a month for free and 1 keg a month for $30 bucks
<nathwill> y'all need any sysadmins? ;)
<MtBiker> lol NO! you will take my job :)
<nathwill> doh
<nathwill> don't want to do that
<MtBiker> no
<nathwill> will definitely holler if i am in the bend area though :)
<nathwill> haven't been to bachelor in a few years
<MtBiker> yeah please do, we can grab some cheap beers and I'll get you half off on some deschutes swag
<nathwill> woot
<MtBiker> you ever come down to Bend much?
<nathwill> not really
<nathwill> been to mt bachelor 3x?
<nathwill> yeah. enjoyed it. sunriver's cool
<MtBiker> bachelor 3x?
<MtBiker> o, you have been there 3 times, got it
<nathwill> yes. sorry. i made 3 trips to go snowboarding, but it's been probably 8 yrs?
<nathwill> you ski/board?
<MtBiker> used to board, got sick of the lines and cost of it all so I bought 2 snowmobiles and have never looked back
<MtBiker> beer time! have a good night man! till tomorrow!
<nathwill> ditto :)
<bkerensa> blkperl:   "Juju is seductively simple." Duncan Johnston-Watt, LinuxCon panel
<c_smith> lol at that description of Juju.
<c_smith> true as a it may be.
<MtBiker> still not time for a beer? ugh
<c_smith> lol
<MtBiker> Short Fridays are tough, I plan to get out of here around 3 and be at the lake with a beer in hand by 5
<c_smith> which lake? Oswego? Crater Lake?
<MtBiker> too far, we have a camping spot next to cultis and craine
<MtBiker> let the puppy out and possibly find us some grouse
 * bkerensa is so epic tired
<c_smith> ah
 * c_smith tosses bkerensa a pillow
<MtBiker> where are you at c_smith?
<c_smith> Salem
<MtBiker> o sweet, I have family up there... you go to Detroit Lake much?
<c_smith> nope.
<c_smith> but I gotta be in Bend Wednesday.
<MtBiker> o yeah? for what?
<c_smith> an appointment with the surgeon who will be working on my jaw in Portland, his main office is in Bend.
<MtBiker> whats wrong with your jaw?
<c_smith> MtBiker, you should actually ask what birth defect did I have?
<c_smith> and to answer that, Cleft lip and palette.
<c_smith> the jaw surgery is the last of the 22 operations I've had to repair that.
<bkerensa> First pull request in webOS!
<c_smith> awesome. :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: <> . <>
<MtBiker> 22? damn thats a lot
<MtBiker> well good luck with the last one
<MtBiker> o reddit... you make the fridays much more fun
<c_smith> yaaaay.... new laptop comes, it eats the first disc I put in and won't eject it. Lenovo was called, they said there MAY be other charges aside from what is covered by the warranty, costs which I have nothing to pay with.
<MtBiker> Thats crazy
<MtBiker> thats really shitty support
<c_smith> it is, and I just got the thing around 45 minutes ago.
<bkerensa> c_smith: you have a disc drive?
<bkerensa> ;p
<MtBiker> it may be more worth it to just buy a new disk drive
<MtBiker> load ubuntu on it from flash
<bkerensa> c_smith: does it have a SSD?
<c_smith> nope.
<c_smith> but the optical drive is what I'm talking about.
<c_smith> thing came with a faulty one.
<c_smith> the thing has a 500 GB traditional hard disk
<blkperl> MtBiker: nerf guns make fridays more fun too
<MtBiker> that does sound fun!
<MtBiker> not being at work sounds really fun
 * blkperl likes his work
<blkperl> playing with servers all day
<MtBiker> I like mine too... but not as much at 3 on a friday... then I kinda want to be out doing something else
<tgm4883> I keep forgetting it's friday
<MtBiker> I'm out! night all!
<MtBiker> \quit
<MtBiker> hmmm
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-01
 * bkerensa shakes fist at cloud instance that wont come back up
<nathwill> omfg please shoot me
<nathwill> get home after a 2 hour chat with a mortgage broker, and am rewarded with getting to review 2 ~400 line perl scripts :/
<bkerensa> Laaaaawl
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> I had a one hour chat with a Glisan Burger Barn Cheese Burger and Home Made pickle
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and now rewarded with figuring out this mess of depends for Kitsune on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> nathwill: how did things go?
<nathwill> bkerensa, pretty good
<nathwill> he seemed pleased, we're meeting the realtor next week and starting hunting :)
<nathwill> nice to get some solid numbers handed to us and see that they're doable
<nathwill> bkerensa, wtf is kitsune?
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Kitsune is SUMO
<bkerensa> SUMO is Kitsune
<bkerensa> and their documentation is horrible
<bkerensa> the only attempt at Ubuntu/Debian Doc was done by a Arch user so its a mess too
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179141/
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> wtf
<nathwill> rofl
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-02
<Abrax> hi
<Abrax> Whatsup?
<c_smith> not much.
<c_smith> just downloading the Ubuntu Alternate ISO to test a function.
<Abrax> cool
<Abrax> i got a new camera today
<Abrax> took some pics in our gardens
<Abrax> http://s7.postimage.org/l64id92p5/pic_36.jpg
<Abrax> http://s7.postimage.org/595qgjaax/pic_37.jpg
<Abrax> http://s7.postimage.org/qiordn17t/pic_28.jpg
<Abrax> Great timing as new flowers were just planted
<Abrax> http://s7.postimage.org/hdkzxin6x/pic_30.jpg
<Abrax> http://s7.postimage.org/q77b0vkrt/pic_29.jpg
<Abrax> http://s7.postimage.org/iz09pbxex/pic_34.jpg
<Abrax> ok enough :D
<bkerensa> hi Abrax
<bkerensa> happy labor day weekend folks!
<Abrax> hi folks
<c_smith> heya
 * c_smith is soon going to try again at an alternate installer, hoping he can get it to display properly
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-26
<bkerensa> slangasek: is it safe to assume that doc string freeze is not a real thing like last cycle?
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: why would it not be a real thing?
<bkerensa> slangasek: #1216145 I cannot fix this since IS has not added permissions for the admins yet
<bkerensa> =/
<slangasek> is there an RT open about this?
<slangasek> I don't know why we have that page anyway, or why we keep it locked
<bkerensa> slangasek: I had one opened they never replied... Opening a new one
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: cjwatson appears to have permissions to edit it though
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-29
<bkerensa> slangasek: Do you think any Portland Debian Developers might be interested in attending the Summer Coders Social - http://calagator.org/events/1250464776
<slangasek> bkerensa: could be?  'sprobably worth you asking them on the list :)
